

New MySQL storage engine released to replace MyISAM - edw519
http://monty-says.blogspot.com/2008/01/maria-engine-is-released.html

======
jotto
innodb, there is no other

~~~
plusbryan
we chose innodb for likebetter. i just spent the weekend trying to figure out
how I could get it to reliably handle a table with 85 million rows. though it
can, the issue with innodb is that there really aren't that many tools to
analyze it. but it is getting better
(<http://sourceforge.net/projects/innotop>)

~~~
scw
Don't want to start a 'my database is...' rant, but have you given Postgres a
whirl with said data? It tends to be fairly robust for very large datasets,
and its performance tends to be excellent under these conditions. Migration
from MySQL is straightforward; I use both DBs in separate environments.

